

The Future of the Search Engine - 127001brewer
http://www.theatlanticwire.com/technology/2011/08/future-search-engine/40857/

======
127001brewer
The article (and links to other articles) are mildly interesting, but what is
the future of search engines?

Saying that there will not be linked lists in the future of search engines is
mildly unrealistic. In the future, information will still be information.

------
wslh
The future of the search engine? more alternatives but not killing what we are
using now.

